# Golf balls



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been playing golf for over a year now and was wondering, are there really any big advantages of using one type of golf ball over another? Now I know the really cheap balls out there probably won't perform as well as your name brand type balls. Over the year, I have been going to Golf Smith or Academy to purchase used balls b/c I was losing quite a few. I am getting to the point where I am not losing many at all. 

So my question is, what are the big differences in your name brand golf balls? Does it depend on the golfer? Will certain balls, say Nike, help a certain type of golfer over another or does it really not matter if you have a quality golf ball?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Golfers with slower swing speeds can really benefit from lower compression balls. Such as the Wilson 50. With slower swing speeds you need a lower compression ball in order to compress the ball on the club face.

Higher compression balls such as the PRO V 1X are designed for swing speeds over 100 MPH. Not too many higher indexed amateurs have a swing speed that fast.

Some balls tend to spin more than others. Remember, this might help with approach shots to the greens. But if you tend to slice then it can hurt you. Plus the fact if you do not spin a ball much with your higher lofted clubs then you will not gain much by using a high spin ball such as the PRO V.

Your best option would be to try some different balls.
Buy a sleeve of different makes of balls, such at Pro V, Wilson 50, Nikes, Top Flite D2's etc etc.

Then go play. Play with a different ball every 3 holes and see which ones perform the best for you off the driver, irons and putter. Narrow down your selection to 2 or 3 balls. Then play 18 holes with one brand of ball. Then 18 with another until you decide which one works best for you.

If you play in cold weather you have to factor in that too. I play in temperatures below 40 F at times and I find a low compression ball is best for those temperatures.

There are many high quality low priced balls on the market now. Do not discount the new Top Flite D2's. Although they are a low priced ball they perform well. I have played them and they were just as good as the Titleist NXT's I used to swear by.

Experiment until you find the ball which works best for your swing speed, ball flight and putting. Then stock up!


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

I think I'll stay out of this conversation....good luck you guys lol.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> I think I'll staqy out of this conversation....good luck you guys lol.


Come on Tony, tell us how you came to the conclusion that the Maxfli Tour Fire was the ball for you  I would assume you tried other balls before deciding that the Fire was right for your game. Am I correct?


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Come on Tony, tell us how you came to the conclusion that the Maxfli Tour Fire was the ball for you  I would assume you tried other balls before deciding that the Fire was right for your game. Am I correct?



LOL...pretty much. It was the ball; that for myself, I hit the furthest combined with its elasticism on the putting green. A soft enough ball for my putting stroke, yet giving me the absolute best distance for my full swing. (Plus I like the color of the box they come in) ...jus kiddn


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> LOL...pretty much. It was the ball; that for myself, I hit the furthest combined with its elasticism on the putting green. A soft enough ball for my putting stroke, yet giving me the absolute best distance for my full swing. (Plus I like the color of the box they come in) ...jus kiddn


I rest my case  You have found the ball that best suits your game. 
That is one ball I have never tried, I might have to buy a sleeve in the spring and see what they are like.


----------

